

Ridiculously detailed Carnegie Mellon machine learning parody of online scam ads - lathamcity
http://oneweirdkerneltrick.com/

======
mdaniel
Which would be more upsetting: that the author was so familiar with those
pages s/he could make one by heart, or that the author had to do _research_ on
those sites in order to find attributes that make it look so realistic?

But the submitter is right: that is ridiculously detailed.

